# my ghetto DIY screen printing station..



## fc3sbob (Apr 29, 2008)

so, I just built this today.. it's kindof crappy but it works like it should.. I just used scrap pieces of wood and stole a spring and hinge off a door at my shop .. took me about a hour to build and I was kind of designing it as I was going along. I made it as simple as possible.
I'm going to use it for small 1 or 2 color signs where lining up both colors isn't a big deal and once I get everything figured out I will build a bigger one out of steel with tighter tolerances and a rotating center piece and registration pins for the arms and all that fun stuff. This one was basically just for testing purposes, and if it works (which it will) I'll use it.

anyways, here are the pics.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Reall Gangsta


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

gotta start somewhere.......

i watched mcgyver alot back in the day


b


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

My homemade screen press didn't have the spring. I needed someone else to hold it up while I changed out garments. Yours would be considered "deluxe" ghetto comparitively.


----------



## dat boy zig (Dec 15, 2007)

looks cool. hey whats the black object between the spring?


----------



## fc3sbob (Apr 29, 2008)

dat boy zig said:


> looks cool. hey whats the black object between the spring?


it's just a tube, it was on the spring to protect it from rubbing on whatever it was installed on.. I guess it does protect it from hitting the hinge.. but it probably is useless, I just didn't remove it.


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

Dude, thats sweeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## surfdefender (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good. Most of the time simple is the best.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Now if you could just figure out a way to reverse the spring you would have a giant mouse trap 

Looks good man hope it works well!


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not seeing any pictures?


----------



## UncleCrack (Nov 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that. Honestly thats how a lot of people start out. I started on a homemade 4 color press I built. Printed thousands of shirts with good registration too. The bigest order I did on it was 758. Never hade any complaints.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Simple and too the point. I think it's great starting out. Now can we see photos of something you printed on it?


----------



## fc3sbob (Apr 29, 2008)

printchic said:


> Simple and too the point. I think it's great starting out. Now can we see photos of something you printed on it?


Hey there, I actually don't work at the place I built this for anymore (got a better job) lol
I didn't get a chance to take any pictures of it in action, but in total I probably made 500+ screen printed signs with it.. I used Coroplast (sp?) ink with pre cut sheets of corrugated plastic sign backing. They all turned out great! at the most they were only 2 color basic signs so having one color line up prefectly to the next wasn't a big deal.
It served it's purpose and did it well, I'm sure the place is still using it today if they figured out how to make the screens without me


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

haha looks pimp


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

fc3sbob said:


> It served it's purpose and did it well, I'm sure the place is still using it today if they figured out how to make the screens without me


The sign shop I worked in had similar setups for signage too large for the vacuum bed presses. Vacuum presses are awesome but signs don't require hi-tech; shirts don't either for that matter.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

As the sayings go, Only a bad craftsman blames his tools.
I'm sure the old Chinese and Japanese screen printers did,t have anything more soficticated.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

fo' shizzle!


----------



## fc3sbob (Apr 29, 2008)

tpitman said:


> fo' shizzle!


my nizzle.


----------

